# Do special shampoos for grey horses work?



## Kate_13 (17 March 2007)

As the title says really. I have a grey horse and wondered if the shampoos especially for grey work or whether it is another excuse to take more pennies from our pockets?

If they really do work better than normal shampoo, please let me know what you use. 

Thanks


----------



## fizz-tally (17 March 2007)

i found that the blue shampoo worked ok but the best stuff i have found is tresme[sp]


----------



## madhector (17 March 2007)

blue rinse works wonders


----------



## piebaldsparkle (17 March 2007)

Yes, but only after you have taken the worst off with a normal one.  I tend to use Bloom (hydrophane) and then a purple coloured one, not sure who it's made by.  Sorry not much help.


----------



## Jo C (17 March 2007)

The only one I have found to really work is one called QuikSilver, it is expensive but is concentrated so you don't need to use too much at once.


----------



## CastleMouse (17 March 2007)

I don't actually bother spending a fortune on shampoos, I just buy lidl baby shampoo which is less than 1 I think! And Castle is actually white afterwards!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 It works wonders for him


----------



## lucemoose (17 March 2007)

red rum white horse shampoo!


----------



## PennyJ (17 March 2007)

Another vote for Tresemme shampoo.  I use the everyday all types of hair one.  Best I've tried so far and I'm on my 3rd grey so I've done a fair few baths now!  I also use Absorbine Mane and Tail whitener for the final tail wash, that's worth the money.


----------



## Zebedee (17 March 2007)

Hilton Herbs Ocean Magic Blue Shampoo. We've got a white cob (ok he's a piebald but 95% is white) &amp; it does a brilliant job.


----------



## amage (17 March 2007)

the only one i think really works is quiksilver! tho hibiscrub is equally good but if you are hibiscrubbing all over use conditioner after!!


----------



## xleahx (17 March 2007)

i have a real struggle to find something that will make my horses legs white because hes a real muck monster, however the best thing that we found to uses was Dove Soap Bar. its really mild on the skin and shouldnt irritate when used alot. my mum has also been known to use vanish oxy action and cilit bang 
	
	
		
		
	


	




...but i dont recommend anyone to use them 
	
	
		
		
	


	




hope this helps


----------



## Stinkbomb (17 March 2007)

I have used the champion tails silver highlight shampoo on my youngster followed by the champion tails silver highlight stain remover. I found there quite good. Similar to the blue rinse products but purple!!! Just dont leave them on too long as you WILL end up with a purple pony


----------



## Loopy_laura (18 March 2007)

i use grey horse shampoo on my boys white legs, brings them up really clean! red rum is the one i normally go for!


----------



## Malibu (18 March 2007)

i use the original fairy liquid diluted and Malibu always looks very white with no stinky stains


----------



## Tierra (18 March 2007)

Echo the Champions Tail products... I use them quite a lot and they seem to be rather good. I do use the concentrated stain remover on his legs prior to shampooing though and it seems to bring him up quite well.

Have used the Oster shampoo for greys also and thats not bad (it also smells divine... vanilla and something..)

Just a warning about washing up liquid. Yes, ok to use on tails..... be very careful using it on the body. Grey's have very sensitive skin and I stupidly followed the advise of someone who told me to try washing up liquid - my horse was covered in an awful reaction the day after which quickly developed into something very similar to odemas. 

Think the best thing with greys, as others have said, is to be prepared to wash them twice. Once with a tough general shampoo and a second time with a whitening shampoo. Use a water brush on their legs... rubber curry and sponge on their bodies and remember warm water! Cold water wont get stains out.


----------



## Partoow (18 March 2007)

For stains on the hocks and legs we use vanish soap bars, rub it in and then leave it for a bit while we do the tails then rinse. Tesco baby value shampoo and then the showing products white shampoo makes my Pearly white stallion very white and my groom goes purple!! Thankfully she likes purple!!!!!So anyone who is at Windsor who sees a white horse and a purple groom you'ii know who we are!
On the tail Biotex soaked into the tail  then rinsed after about 5 mins works too.


----------

